# Medical Universities Paris



## bellaS (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm a student at karolinska medical university in Stockholm, Sweden. Karolinska organizes exchange programs with three different medical universities in Paris: Universite Paris Descartes, Universite Pierre et Marie Curie and Universite Paris Diderot. I wonder how the three compare? How do they differ etc? Anybody who has had experience from either university, maybe studied there? Thankful for any info/insights!


----------

